# scopes?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't have much experience with rifle scopes, all I have on my 30-06 is an old 4x... Now with the scope change on ML, I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations? I won't be shooting long range, probably still keep it in that 100 yard range, so I think a good quality 4x would be ok but how are 3x9's on a ML? Thanks for any info or certain brands you would recommend.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I'v got a 3x9 burris fullfield ll on my .243, I'm going to take it of and put it on my muzzy and then buy another burris 4x and put back on the .243

think about your 1x scope at 100 yards. I was efficient with mine out to 200 yards so I'm thinking with my 3x9, it will make shooting those distances that much easier.


----------

